
The role of vit D in the prevention of coronavirus 2019 infection and mortality - graeme
https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s40520-020-01570-8
======
verdverm
I see blobs of points with a negative line drawn through it. Not sure a simple
linear regression shows much here. Seems there might be a missing factor or
two.

